# Request Problem



## karahead (3. Aug 2005)

Hi, ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Tomcat (und struts).
Nun in meinen JSP-Scripten erkennt tomcat oder wer auch immer die request/response-variabel nicht.
Als Fehlermeldung steht einfach nur, dass solch eine variabel einfach nicht vorhanden ist.
Nun das komische ist ja, dass die anderen ganzen vordefinierten variabeln erkannt werden.

Vor ein paar Monaten hats ja noch geklappt, nur jetzt streikt es.

Hab Linux Suse 9.1.

??? Kennt jemand die Quelle ????

thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Aug 2005)

>>Vor ein paar Monaten hats ja noch geklappt, nur jetzt streikt es. 

dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein WUNDER 

?Fehlermeldung
?Quelltext der JSP
?Welche Tomcat Version
?Was wurde gegenüber "vor ein paar Monaten" geändert


----------



## karahead (3. Aug 2005)

OK hat sich erledigt. Danke


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2005)

und was wars?


----------

